# mud tube tips



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I keep my mud tube in a peace of pvc pipe with a end end cap. it stand up in my trailer with water in it. this way your mud stays wet from job to job:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I keep my mud tube in a peace of pvc pipe with a end end cap. it stand up in my trailer with water in it. this way your mud stays wet from job to job:yes:


Mr. 2Buck taught me the wonders of Transmission fluid, me tubes pump anglebox etc. gets submerged in the fluid


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

one in the trailer and one that dont take a 5 gallon bucket on the job


----------

